# have u heard its snowing in ohio again



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)




----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

*and one more*

just so people dont think i sit on plowsite and not work


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SWEET PICS LOOKS LIKE NICE FLUFFY SNOW HOW MUCH DID TA GET?*


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

id say every bit of 12 to15 it was nasty stuff yesterday morning some ice mixed in and was warm but all yesterday just snow and i woke up to about 10inchs of fresh powder this morning


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

KGR- Check your PM's please


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

damn lol. After the pretty good storm we had last week I'm ready for more. I still got about 4 weeks before we start mulching.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

wow you guys are lucky i havent had a GOOD storm since christmas. we had a 1" and a 2" after christmas but that doesnt bring in the hours i need oh well at least somebody is making money.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

as long as i get paid it will be a good month. thou i have been really suprised no complaints at all its kinda shocking. usally they call while i am like on my way down there street R u coming?? i am like yes i am 3 mins behind i dont even give them a time frame they just get so used to be being there at a certain time.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;529553 said:


> id say every bit of 12 to15 it was nasty stuff yesterday morning some ice mixed in and was warm but all yesterday just snow and i woke up to about 10inchs of fresh powder this morning


you got 10 inches of fresh powder, shut up. Maybe ten inch drifts kevin. BONG!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;529670 said:


> you got 10 inches of fresh powder, shut up. Maybe ten inch drifts kevin. BONG!!!!


Aaron since i figured somebody would say this this was on my driveway this morning it was clean when i got home at 7 lastnight


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

and this was what it lookd like coming out of the garage


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

KGR, check your pm again


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks kevin, I still dont think it looks like 10 inches. my gf said it was snowing there pretty good there today.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;529893 said:


> Thanks kevin, I still dont think it looks like 10 inches. my gf said it was snowing there pretty good there today.


the 2nd or 3rd pick from the top looking down that driveway that was after one pass windrowd to the left and that was all from this morning. and ya its snowd all day once the sun goes down it will cover the stuff over the sun was cooking the pavement threw the snow flakes had my sun glasses on today


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

What else is new. 
Just kidding, nice pictures.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

here we go again i am going out to plow in alittle this was coming home from my grand parents after breakfast with my couzin
http://i218.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid218.photobucket.com/albums/cc210/kgrland/0229081054.flv


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i got bored its a saturday night so i put together a remix here ya go. the first light video is kinda rough it gets better http://i218.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid218.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fcc210%2Fkgrland%2Fffdac17d.pbr&hostname=stream218.photobucket.com


----------

